# Egyptian Swift



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

A Almond Egyptian swift


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice!...............


----------



## Eye popper (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice I don't have that color is it for sale?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

If you want this color come to the house and get it you know were I live free for you my friend


----------

